# Pricing for chemicals



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

Is it possible to receiving pricing information for all products at SiteOne? I recently went to Ewing Irrigation and some of their fertilizers are significantly cheaper than SiteOne.

Anyone know if you receive better pricing with a commercial account; and if so what would be the requirements for a commercial account?


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

My SiteOne is real good about matching online prices.


----------

